# Rockets interested in Ryan Bowen, Lucious Harris



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2810265



> A day after losing guard Bob Sura for the whole of the preseason and start of the regular season, the Rockets moved Wednesday to find a replacement.
> 
> Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson and coach Jeff Van Gundy met with former Nuggets forward Ryan Bowen at Toyota Center.
> 
> League sources said that Dawson also has spoken to the agent representing former Nets guard Lucious Harris, but that Harris is seeking a deal worth more than the Rockets can offer.


I'm all for signing Ryan Bowen for the minimum, he's a big body who plays decent defense. Can't shoot treys, but we do need some depth at the 3 spot. There is no reason for the Rockets to offer Harris a multi year contract, I think a 1 year, $1.2 million deal should suffice.

Other options, in order of who I think would fit this team best:

1. Bryon Russell
2. Dion Glover
3. Glen Rice
4. Juaquin Hawkins


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

When Derrick Dial's name pops up it means that the FA pool is starting to get thin....

I don't know too much about Ryan Bowen, so I won't comment on him. Lucious Harris has always been a great 6th/7th man for the Nets, but I'm guessing that he'll probably end up somewhere else for more than what we can offer.

Really no one left out there that would make all that big a difference for us, let's just hope the core we have right now can get the job done, or someone we invite to training camp does a great job and earns himself a spot in the line-up.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> There is no reason for the Rockets to offer Harris a multi year contract, I think a 1 year, $1.2 million deal should suffice.


honestly, i would love to get lucious. not for a big salary or anything, but i don't see how he could command a very high salary. i would have no problem giving him a two or three year deal though. he would definately be a solid guard off the bench.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Rockets interested in Ryan Bowen, Lucious Harris*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> honestly, i would love to get lucious. not for a big salary or anything, but i don't see how he could command a very high salary. i would have no problem giving him a two or three year deal though. he would definately be a solid guard off the bench.


When one of the worst teams in the East waives him, you can't be too confident giving him a multi-year deal. Harris has a horrible FG% and isn't a great defender. I don't want to tie him down and then miss out on a solid player in the 05 offseason.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Rockets interested in Ryan Bowen, Lucious Harris*



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> When one of the worst teams in the East waives him, you can't be too confident giving him a multi-year deal. Harris has a horrible FG% and isn't a great defender. I don't want to tie him down and then miss out on a solid player in the 05 offseason.


yeah but that team also traded kittles for a 2nd round pick just to save money. if lucious is getting a contract that would prevent the rockets from getting someone solid next offseason, that's obviously too much for him. but i wouldn't oppose a relatively cheap 2 or 3 year deal. lucious would be a solid backup for the rockets and his % shooting 3s isn't bad at all.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't like anybody in the list.

Trade to get a pg.

how about Spoon for Snow? 

or Fork for Rain.


Spoon/Lue to Cavs for Snow + Fork.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

new idea: Get Jordan, a ticket seller.

Jordan, T-Mac and Yao = raise the ticket price

Give Warriors and knicks exhibition games please.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

great deal o ya and mybe drexler can play pg 2


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Harris might be an option since Sura needed the back surgery, but I wouldn't sign him for more than this season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Rockets sign Bowen for 1 year, $807,546*



> As Ryan Bowen considered options with few contractual differences, the Rockets offered something every role player seeks.
> 
> The Rockets needed him.
> 
> Bowen said he and the Rockets agreed to terms Tuesday morning, making the former Denver forward whom Pat Riley once called *"the best hustling player I've ever seen in the NBA"* the latest part of the Rockets' eight-player roster overhaul since last season.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2820941

Good news. I really like the FA's Van Gundy is signing this offseason, they bring a positive vibe to the court and I hope Bowen gives us an Edu Najera type effect. He obviously isn't the player Najera is but we can expect him to attack opposing SF's and fight it out in a scrappy situation.

I still think we need a veteran shooter in the backcourt.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow that's a bargain, and it would mean that he wants to come here to win. Great signing.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I like this. Bowen is such a Van Gundy kind of player.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Hes more of a Mark Madsen Effect than Najera.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Good pickup. A perfect roleplayer for Tmac and Yao and company. Bowen will do all the dirty work.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bump

(some classic Ballscientist up there, btw)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

isnt amazing to reflect on some of the crap people say :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LMAO with the bump... like I said, I did not know much about Ryan Bowen back then 'cept that he hustles. Now I know he does nothing more than that.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

a funny read...people were really sold on bowen back then...how wrong you all were.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

AHAHAHAH nice find Hakeem, lmao at the hopes people had for bowen. 

At first I thought this was a new thread and the rockets were signing another player named Ryan Bowen.. just what this team neads.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Obviously a 12-15 roster spot player is going to get exposed when he has to start 19 games in the season. He did plenty of good last season when he came off the bench in situations where the Rockets pressed.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I didn't realize, how long ago this post was started. But anyways, we NEED to waive Ryan Bowen and pickup Kareem Rush. That guy can shoot I tell ya AND HE GOT WAIVED! But right now, he seems like a steal, the guy can't play much defense, but he can sure hit a jumper. That's one thing that Ryan Bowen can't do.


----------

